# Jeff Loomis With Jackson now???



## ptxxx (Sep 4, 2019)

Just seen the YouTube video. When did this happen, and why?


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 4, 2019)

U late AF dawg.


----------



## ptxxx (Sep 4, 2019)

Really? I had no idea, threw me for a loop. It's a pretty killer guitar though. Just a 6 string, so I have posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## ptxxx (Sep 4, 2019)

Nearly a year after the fact. Facepalm. Hard.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 4, 2019)

The Chicago Cubs won a World Series as well.


----------



## Adieu (Sep 4, 2019)

And there's oversized orangeish-white haired buffoons running things on both sides of the channel


----------



## ptxxx (Sep 4, 2019)

No way!


----------



## Joan Maal (Sep 4, 2019)

Hopefully Jeff does not even think about leaving Arch Enemy


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 4, 2019)

Adieu said:


> And there's oversized orangeish-white haired buffoons running things on both sides of the *channel*



Macron's mom wife is in charge now?

Oh wait, I believe the colloquialism you were looking for is "both sides of the pond."


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 4, 2019)

His US signature is really nice too! Probably my favourite Jackson ever.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, this has been out for a while (the switch from Schecter to Jackson) but I never saw this video before. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Sep 4, 2019)

I i cant beleive I didnt notice myself!!!!! The seven tongues of god are in my mind!


----------



## ptxxx (Sep 4, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> His US signature is really nice too! Probably my favourite Jackson ever.


It is a really nice guitar. Maybe a bit overpriced at 7 grand. Maybe we will get a pro series out of it, and maybe, just maybe, a 7 string!


Surveyor 777 said:


> Yeah, this has been out for a while (the switch from Schecter to Jackson) but I never saw this video before. Thanks for posting that.


 no problem at all!


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 4, 2019)

ptxxx said:


> It is a really nice guitar. Maybe a bit overpriced at 7 grand. Maybe we will get a pro series out of it, and maybe, just maybe, a 7 string!
> no problem at all!


These are hitting the streets in October of this year. It won't cost you 7K....that's the MSRP. Realistically, you can get 30-40% off of MSRP which will put it in the mid 4K range. I saw these going for $4900 as pre-orders for several dealers. Price will be high as it's not a production guitar, but a limited edition run out of their custom shop. 

If it does well, they may do what they did with the Dave Davidson WR7 and move it over to a cheaper import.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 4, 2019)

ptxxx said:


> It is a really nice guitar. Maybe a bit overpriced at 7 grand. Maybe we will get a pro series out of it, and maybe, just maybe, a 7 string!



It's much nicer and more classy than his Schecter sig IMO. 

At 1K per string, the price is indeed pretty steep. Although I really like the model visually, I'm never going to buy one, especially new.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 6, 2019)

Fantastic Kelly for a signature. Well done Jeff and Jackson! I just watched the Coffee with Ola and Jackson official videos of this. I figured it would be very high, like Dave Davidson's. If either flipped the headstock, I'd find funds to buy. Hopefully there is a Pro version too. Damn thing just looks so classy though!


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 6, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Fantastic Kelly for a signature. Well done Jeff and Jackson! I just watched the Coffee with Ola and Jackson official videos of this. I figured it would be very high, like Dave Davidson's. If either flipped the headstock, I'd find funds to buy. Hopefully there is a Pro version too. Damn thing just looks so classy though!


I wouldn't be surprised to see a Pro version at NAMM. It seems to be the pattern with Jackson. Release a USA sig one year, and a Pro sig the next. There is also an obvious lack of Kelly in the current Pro series.


----------



## Velokki (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah, I think a Pro Series is on the way. It just sucks ass that the Pro Series is very poor quality-wise. Literally each and every Pro Series Jackson I've ever tried has had major or really noticeable issues in the QC Department.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2019)

Velokki said:


> Yeah, I think a Pro Series is on the way. It just sucks ass that the Pro Series is very poor quality-wise. Literally each and every Pro Series Jackson I've ever tried has had major or really noticeable issues in the QC Department.



That sucks, I heard the Pro series guitars were actually very decent, while it's the X-series guitars that are firewood.


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 6, 2019)

They were very hit or miss the first few years of the switch to Indonesia. It seems to be better lately. I haven't had any issues with my KV and HT7 and the few others I've tried seemed to be good.


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2019)

One of the better tones I've heard from him, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Tuned (Sep 6, 2019)

ptxxx said:


> It is a really nice guitar. Maybe a bit overpriced at 7 grand. Maybe we will get a pro series out of it, and maybe, just maybe, a 7 string!
> no problem at all!


7 grand? omfg. I would love a Kelly but no way. A 7-string Kelly with a 24-fret thru neck and a floyd is one of my dreams but they always forget at least one of the parts.

Edit: what?! a 1500 series Floyd Rose?! I thought Ernie Ball were bloodsucking bastards to use the 1500 on the JPXVI , and that is a $3000 range guitar.
Outstanding. The worst kind of outstanding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2019)

Tuned said:


> 7 grand? omfg. I would love a Kelly but no way. A 7-string Kelly with a 24-fret thru neck and a floyd is one of my dreams but they always forget at least one of the parts.
> 
> Edit: what?! a 1500 series Floyd Rose?! I thought Ernie Ball were bloodsucking bastards to use the 1500 on the JPXVI , and that is a $3000 range guitar.
> Outstanding. The worst kind of outstanding.



He talked about the reason for even having the trem is because it has the pop-in arm vs the screw-in arm.

And like... I'm sure you could get an OFR and get the pop-in arm insert installed separately. 

Hell, why doesn't Floyd make that the default arm?

Also why haven't they released a cheaper USA version of this like they did with the Mick Thomson Soloist?


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 6, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also why haven't they released a cheaper USA version of this like they did with the Mick Thomson Soloist?


The Mick soloist came out in the limited edition custom shop run w/ a blood red finish a good year before the USAs came out. I believe the custom shop runs were NAMM 2017 and the USA versions were announced in 2018. Considering this Loomis Kelly hasn't been released yet, I wouldn't bet on the cheaper version coming any time before NAMM. 

Their strategy is to release a super-limited edition that gets people to drool over it...let that marinate for a year or so while they transition it from custom shop to production, then release a cheaper version. Seems to be working.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 6, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Considering this Loomis Kelly hasn't been released yet



Really? 

I know why Jackson does what they do with the sig releases. Just kiiiinda expected the guitar to be out by now.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 13, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That sucks, I heard the Pro series guitars were actually very decent, while it's the X-series guitars that are firewood.



Kyle of Vitriol posted on IG after getting a spin with the Dave Davidson Warrior Pro, and noted it felt a little like a toy. It wasn't a bad instrument, but a wide step down from the USA and custom shop work. After I got to try one, I kinda concur. I was very keen to buy one, but I wouldn't grab one for the brand new price. The pickups rip, FWIW, and a little love would probably make it a stalwart axe.


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 17, 2019)

Aliexpress dudes should release a cheap copy.....call it the Jeff Joomis Lackson.


----------



## Sumsar (Sep 30, 2019)

This seems to be the newest Jeff Loomis related thread, so I will just put this here:



He is playing a Fender Strat, which also seems like one of the reasons why he joined Jackson / Fender.
I am also very interested in finding out if the song is from a coming solo album or something like that.. sounds pretty amazing!


----------



## Bastian93 (Sep 30, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> I am also very interested in finding out if the song is from a coming solo album or something like that.. sounds pretty amazing!



The starting chord changes - starting at 0:30 - are taken from The Heart Collector, just re-recorded in a less heavy way. Could be that he just used it as a jam track, but would be cool to see a new song aka The Heart Collector 2.0.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Oct 2, 2019)

The tone in the video is pretty... shit

And that guitar costs £4,000 in the UK. Ridiculous for what is a standard model guitar. My completely custom Daemoness is costing less than that. And the quality of Jackson USA is not so good in my experience.

I am sure Jackson has much better endorsement packages than Schecter did, so probably a good move for Jeff. But damn, I just can't see this guitar selling much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> The tone in the video is pretty... shit
> 
> And that guitar costs £4,000 in the UK. Ridiculous for what is a standard model guitar. My completely custom Daemoness is costing less than that. And the quality of Jackson USA is not so good in my experience.
> 
> I am sure Jackson has much better endorsement packages than Schecter did, so probably a good move for Jeff. But damn, I just can't see this guitar selling much.



It's not a standard USA, it's a CS model, hence the crazy price. It's also the only way to get a CS quality Kelly since the custom shop isn't accepting orders. 

They'll sell them all. Just like all the limited edition CS stuff they release.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Oct 2, 2019)

Cool song! hoping for a new Loomis solo record some day! 

I also like the kelly, only the price is way out there. Hoping they put out a cheaper 7 string version some day


----------



## Vyn (Oct 2, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> The tone in the video is pretty... shit
> 
> And that guitar costs £4,000 in the UK. Ridiculous for what is a standard model guitar. My completely custom Daemoness is costing less than that. And the quality of Jackson USA is not so good in my experience.
> 
> I am sure Jackson has much better endorsement packages than Schecter did, so probably a good move for Jeff. But damn, I just can't see this guitar selling much.



It'll be like the Mick Thompson I imagine - few expensive CS models, then a standard USA line and an Indo line 12 months later.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2019)

Sumsar said:


> He is playing a Fender Strat, which also seems like one of the reasons why he joined Jackson / Fender.



Would be a weird reason since Schecter makes a shit-ton of Strats now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Would be a weird reason since Schecter makes a shit-ton of Strats now.



Folks just get weird about the whole money thing. 

Jeff needs to eat. He also needs a home. Maybe he also wants a really nice car or something. 

Maybe he's willing to try and sell you a guitar not because he's your guitar-hero-friend, but because it helps him make money. 

This isn't a bad thing. It's just part of the game.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 3, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> The tone in the video is pretty... shit
> 
> And that guitar costs £4,000 in the UK. Ridiculous for what is a standard model guitar. My completely custom Daemoness is costing less than that. And the quality of Jackson USA is not so good in my experience.
> 
> I am sure Jackson has much better endorsement packages than Schecter did, so probably a good move for Jeff. But damn, I just can't see this guitar selling much.



As Max pointed out... custom shop logo is on the back of the headstock. Not a production model yet.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 21, 2019)

Jeff Loomis back at it again with the 7-string;


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Nov 21, 2019)

Is drumception the new SD2? From toon track?


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 21, 2019)

Where is the goddamn 7 string kelly? Damn it.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 21, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Jeff Loomis back at it again with the 7-string;




...and it sounds like azz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2019)

Adieu said:


> ...and it sounds like azz


Sounds like he was using a distortion pedal through a shitty analog cab sim. Axe looks killer tho.


----------



## NoodleFace (Nov 21, 2019)

Jeff used to use pods in nevermore and his tone was ass for a long time. Not really surprised


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 21, 2019)

Adieu said:


> ...and it sounds like azz



Not a fan of Djeff Loomis?


----------



## Vyn (Nov 21, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Jeff Loomis back at it again with the 7-string;




That intro riff whilst being simple/slightly standard was nasty as fuck. Groove for days.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 21, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Not a fan of Djeff Loomis?



Don't know much of anything about the guy... just that said video's tone sucked


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 21, 2019)

NoodleFace said:


> Jeff used to use pods in nevermore and his tone was ass for a long time. Not really surprised



His tone & playing in Dead Heart In A Dead World was epic iirc. His recent tone on Conquering Dystopia is absolutely awesome, but maybe Keith Merrow had some influence there?


----------



## Vyn (Nov 26, 2019)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> His tone & playing in Dead Heart In A Dead World was epic iirc. His recent tone on Conquering Dystopia is absolutely awesome, but maybe Keith Merrow had some influence there?



DHIADW was done on a rack-mount, maxon OD boosted dual rec. Conquering was primarily a mix of a Revv and a shit hot 5150 Keith has from memory.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Vyn (Jan 5, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




I searched for this thread just to post this - looks like this will be his 7 string sig. 7 string kelly not happening


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2021)

That's still pretty cool looking, especially with the full shark inlays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2021)

Would have been a cool video if it wasn't for the Kevin Dunn camera work at times.


----------



## exo (Jan 5, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




two thoughts watching this:

1. Outside of Jeff just not wanting a sig Kelly, there are ZERO legit reasons for this not to happen..

2. DAMN, do I miss Warrel’s vocals combined with Jeff’s playing.


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 5, 2021)

Why the fuck is that not a Kelly goddamnit


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 5, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




ok I NEED this Jackson. Love it


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 5, 2021)

Church2224 said:


> ok I NEED this Jackson. Love it



will it be $6,000 like his other one?


----------



## MrWulf (Jan 5, 2021)

Toneforge is trash compare to Neural DSP, STL or even ML Soundlab. Avoid. And this is no different.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 5, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> will it be $6,000 like his other one?


You mean the USA Custom shop model? You do realize they released a pro series model, right?


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 5, 2021)

It certainly looks like it could be a 7 string signature of his. Even though he's been playing a Kelly, he's mostly played superstrats in his career. It makes a lot of sense. The question is whether this becomes a production model or not.

But, damn. If there was an import model, I'd probably snag one, even though I promised myself never to buy another black guitar.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 5, 2021)

A 7 string Kelly would have been neat. This is basically his prior 7 string schecter sig but with better inlays. 

Honestly a superstrat will likely sell much better (this forum excluded) and be cheaper to manufacture.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mathemagician said:


> A 7 string Kelly would have been neat. This is basically his prior 7 string schecter sig but with better inlays.
> 
> Honestly a superstrat will likely sell much better (this forum excluded) and be cheaper to manufacture.


It will also sell better to the members here, but they'll complain about it.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 6, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> You mean the USA Custom shop model? You do realize they released a pro series model, right?


Nope I wasn’t aware!


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 6, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> It will also sell better to the members here, but they'll complain about it.


Yup, they threw a fit when they found out the USA loomis kelly had a floyd rose 1500 on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> You mean the USA Custom shop model? You do realize they released a pro series model, right?





soul_lip_mike said:


> Nope I wasn’t aware!



Jackson has been doing this for awhile. Release a pricey $6000 model made in their custom shop, then a year or two later release an import model.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 6, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Yup, they threw a fit when they found out the USA loomis kelly had a floyd rose 1500 on it.



Hope them won't notice that the EVH USA Wolfgangs uses FloydRose 1000 series because "Eddie said those sound better than the german made units"...


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 6, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jackson has been doing this for awhile. Release a pricey $6000 model made in their custom shop, then a year or two later release an import model.


Yeah. With no real production series made in the US, they functionally only have limited runs of CS stuff for artist signatures, with prices to match, and then release a pro series model.

I could see this 7 string Loomis soloist happening because Broderick was their 7 string soloist guy on the roster and it doesn't seem like his signature model is in production anymore.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 6, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




Why is the headstock so massive? Maybe it's just me but it looks way out of proportion (I think that's how all the hockey sticks are tho). And RIP 7 string kelly dream


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 6, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> Why is the headstock so massive? Maybe it's just me but it looks way out of proportion (I think that's how all the hockey sticks are tho). And RIP 7 string kelly dream



Looks like the old japanese SLAT-7 with that massive headstock... that's a winner move by SSorg standards, you will see...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2021)

mlp187 said:


> Why the fuck is that not a Kelly goddamnit



My guess is differentiation. He will continue to use the Kelly with AE, and the Soloist for his own work.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> Why is the headstock so massive? Maybe it's just me but it looks way out of proportion (I think that's how all the hockey sticks are tho). And RIP 7 string kelly dream



Their stated reason is the break angle on the low B string being too sharp.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 6, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> Looks like the old japanese SLAT-7 with that massive headstock... that's a winner move by SSorg standards, you will see...



I think it's a flat top, though, which is a huge win for me.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 6, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> I think it's a flat top, though, which is a huge win for me.


Same.

My SLAT3-7 is great and plays nearly as well as my SL2Hs, but the arch top with its lack of forearm contour isn't the most ergonomic.

Granted, they already have been making the SL7 and DK7 for a while but I've been a poor grad student until this past summer and if this Loomis soloist has white binding around the body and seems to have the same finish as his Kelly that's more exciting than the finishes available for either of those models.

Bonus points if the import model comes with stainless steel frets. I'm not holding my breath for that though.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 6, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> Looks like the old japanese SLAT-7 with that massive headstock... that's a winner move by SSorg standards, you will see...


I thought it looked funny at first but having had one for several years it doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 6, 2021)

I never minded the SLAT 3-7's headstock, but did notice a greater tendency to bump it into things.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 6, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> I think it's a flat top, though, which is a huge win for me.



I was replying about the headstock and only the headstock. The flat top body is a huge win for me also! I won't buy it (I think I will never play a 7 string again) but flat top with forearm contour > any other thing (except a huge bevel that can be better than a forearm sometimes...)


----------



## R34CH (Jan 8, 2021)

That headstock...




Nice piece of ash though...

Edit: Ha - didn't notice the pun until after I posted...


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2021)

Meanwhile...(not Loomis related, but there's no Jackson 2021 topic so) 






https://www.guitarplayer.com/news/j...ItRQ6B5N6susOy29nkBvDj471loeuBQFBxh2V-xOT1gW8


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 14, 2021)

Seeing a trem bar on a Misha guitar is still weird.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 15, 2021)

Zado said:


> Meanwhile...(not Loomis related, but there's no Jackson 2021 topic so)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've seen something that's made me ever outright hate metal guitarists before, however fuck me this is close. Just... ARGH.

Well played. Well played.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2021)

Vyn said:


> I don't think I've seen something that's made me ever outright hate metal guitarists before, however fuck me this is close. Just... ARGH.
> 
> Well played. Well played.


Next step is a Jackson monarkh with hot pafs in amberburst


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 17, 2021)

Not sure it'd be established yet but the Pro Series Loomis Kelly is MIK


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 17, 2021)

Vyn said:


> I don't think I've seen something that's made me ever outright hate metal guitarists before, however fuck me this is close. Just... ARGH.
> 
> Well played. Well played.




I haven't been paying attention to music the last few years--is he forming an SRV cover band?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 23, 2021)

Love that 7 he’s playing. Really want to know the specs!


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 23, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




JL slowly becoming Steve Morse


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 23, 2021)

Is that a known riff or random demo riff? I like it.


----------



## I play music (Jan 23, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> Their stated reason is the break angle on the low B string being too sharp.


With locking nut that should not really matter?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 27, 2021)

Please keep complaining about the size of Jackson 7-string inline headstocks. I wanna keep the cost of used SLAT3-7s low


----------



## Vyn (Jan 27, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Please keep complaining about the size of Jackson 7-string inline headstocks. I wanna keep the cost of used SLAT3-7s low



It's already been creeping up sadly. Damn 7s getting more popular!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jan 27, 2021)

I LOVE this new Soloist and REALLY hope they do a Pro model for this guitar! IT's bloody perfect.

Nobody has mentioned either unless this is old new, but they got the sharkfin inlay size to be correct looking and not just a 6 string inlay on a 7 string!

Love the white binding!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2021)

I play music said:


> With locking nut that should not really matter?



It matters less, but it can effect the pressure/tuning on lockdown.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 28, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> I LOVE this new Soloist and REALLY hope they do a Pro model for this guitar! IT's bloody perfect.
> 
> Nobody has mentioned either unless this is old new, but they got the sharkfin inlay size to be correct looking and not just a 6 string inlay on a 7 string!
> 
> Love the white binding!



The second run of SLAT3-7s (with the neck binding) from Japan had them correctly sized as well.

If they do a Pro model and it's less than 2K, I might be in.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 1, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> I could see this 7 string Loomis soloist happening because Broderick was their 7 string soloist guy on the roster and it doesn't seem like his signature model is in production anymore.



Broderick has a new signature coming. Something fugly that would make BC Rich Proud.


----------



## Phlegethon (Feb 1, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>




Was wondering about this in the back of my mind. That Kelley sig of his has the wrong number of strings, and it's not right listening to Jeff play on non 7's either. a 7 string Kelley would've been interesting though.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Broderick has a new signature coming. Something fugly that would make BC Rich Proud.


I've seen the weird tiny V thing that he had the custom shop build. I assume you mean that. Is that actually going to become a production signature though? Or are they going to do a limited run of a few $5k custom shop builds?


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 1, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> I've seen the weird tiny V thing that he had the custom shop build. I assume you mean that. Is that actually going to become a production signature though? Or are they going to do a limited run of a few $5k custom shop builds?



Agreed, Not that it wouldn’t be cool to see, but I can’t imagine a shape like that selling like hot cakes as a production model. Even BCR who is sitting on pent-up-demand for some of their weirder shapes is taking their time rolling things out. $0.02


----------



## manu80 (Feb 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Broderick has a new signature coming. Something fugly that would make BC Rich Proud.



i thought they would announce it as import for 2021. But i've been waiting for it for a while. there's a pic with a bunch being made on instagram
First the Dean KK, then this. all good


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 1, 2021)

groverj3 said:


> I've seen the weird tiny V thing that he had the custom shop build. I assume you mean that. Is that actually going to become a production signature though? Or are they going to do a limited run of a few $5k custom shop builds?



Dunno. Mike Shannon posted pictures of them on Instagram. It might be a limited run like the Misha strat.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Broderick has a new signature coming. Something fugly that would make BC Rich Proud.


These have been announced and been on pre-order for a while now (i think nearly a year)
They're going for $6K as a pre-order at capitol guitars. Expected completion in March.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 1, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> These have been announced and been on pre-order for a while now (i think nearly a year)
> They're going for $6K as a pre-order at capitol guitars. Expected completion in March.



Can't wait to not get mine!


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Can't wait to not get mine!


Yeah, I don't see the appeal in it either...it's beyond ugly. He started using this model around the time he left Megadeth and started up Act of Defiance. He's been sitting on this shape for about 6 years now. It's often overlooked because his presence outside of Megadeth is so diminished.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 1, 2021)

I doubt that shape becomes a production model aside from the this run of custom guitars.

On the Loomis front though, I really hope they don't just announce the custom shop model this year and we have to wait ANOTHER year to get the production model of his 7 string. That's normally the way things happen in Jackson/Charvel world, but they're producing the Brandon Ellis Kelly without doing a run of custom shops first, and Loomis has been with the company for several years now.

There was speculation about more announcements this month, including stuff that would've been at NAMM in a normal year. Who knows when that will be though.

Also, Jeff (weird to type, as that is also my name) needs to get paid and I'm sure he wants his models to come out sooner rather than later.


----------

